# Fiocchi vs Speer Lawman vs Sellier & Bellot



## Dredd

I am going to be buying a bit more ammo for my handguns this week. Problem is there's no clearly cheaper ammo these days (my local WW is always out). 

Anyone have any opinion about Fiocchi, Speer Lawman, and S&B? Any specific reason to use or not to use? No experience with any of these. Always been Winchester from Wally World which is no longer available to me(can't find it locally between 5 stores) and my supply on hand is almost gone. 9mm, .40sw, and .45acp are what I'm looking at. Specifically .40sw which I have the least of and want to replenish first since it's my newest caliber and my carry caliber. I know .40sw is a relatively high pressure load. Is there any reason to believe any of these options would be better than another in QC?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

There all pretty good. S&B is a little hotter. I used to use S&B for target loads.


----------



## hawcer

All would do the trick...Also look for Blaser brass in 40cal. My local wally world gets shipments in 9mm and 40cal about once a month...maybe more, but I only seem to see it that often. I'm thinking just under $17.00 a box for the 40's. and around $10 for the 9mm.


----------



## Dredd

DevilsJohnson said:


> There all pretty good. S&B is a little hotter. I used to use S&B for target loads.


used to? Do you reload now or something?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Yeah i reload most my target ammo anymore. I'll still buy some now and then to keep a fresh supply of brass around but with all the brass I've picked up[ at ranges I'm pretty good to go for 9mm and 40 for a long time. 45ACP brass is a little harder for me to come by so I actually have to buy live rounds or cases more often than the other two calibers. 

I do buy S&B more often these days for rifle ammo. My 30 carbine bought 5000 rounds a couple years back and still have plenty. Like I said it's a little hotter than most target ammo but most the weapons I have around here seem to like the hotter ammo so it's a win-win for me.:smt023

I don't know if they have any HP ammo for carry but they do have FMJ in most calibers. I've even seen AP rounds for 7.62x39.


----------



## Bisley

I have had good experiences with all of those. S&B is my favorite practice ammo, although I usually use Winchester white box, or reloads, depending on caliber.


----------



## Dredd

Guess I'll try some S&B, asked at a local gun shop today (who didn't have any available) about it and they said that they like it and people comment on it being pretty good quality.

Thanks.


----------



## James NM

All 3 are fine for range use.

If they are all the same $$, I'd buy Speer.


----------



## ROBINPA

I have been buying some Federal 40s&w at the local walmart ( PA.) for $14.47 per box of 50 they seem to shoot ok. and thats almost as cheap as buying new brass for reloading.


----------



## SIGness

S&B are loaded to NATO specs. Nearly a +P. Google returns some useful info on this.


----------

